# Letham's "In the Space of Six Days"



## dannyhyde (Feb 14, 2011)

Robert Letham's, “‘In the Space of Six Days’: The Days of Creation from Origen to the Westminster Assembly,” _Westminster Theological Journal_ 61 (1999): 149–174, is now available as a .pdf over at the Meet the Puritans blog.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Feb 14, 2011)

dannyhyde said:


> Robert Letham's, “‘In the Space of Six Days’: The Days of Creation from Origen to the Westminster Assembly,” _Westminster Theological Journal_ 61 (1999): 149–174, is now available as a .pdf over at the Meet the Puritans blog.


 
Rev. Hyde, thanks for sharing this. I've been wanting to buy Robert Letham's book, The Westminster Assembly, because I wanted to learn more about whether the divines held to 6/24.


----------



## sastark (Feb 15, 2011)

Rev. Hyde: To call this article "excellent" as is done on the Meet the Puritans page, is misleading, to say the least. This is no more than a propaganda piece meant to advance the Framework Hypothesis. Letham misrepresents Calvin (he completely ignores Calvin's statements affirming creation in six days found in his comments on Exodus 20:11, Acts 12:10, Lev. 22:27, John 5:17, and Gen. 2:2-3), slanders Ussher ("Ussher's reasons [for six-day creation] seem rather lame." and "The end result is that Ussher considers only part of the evidence and presents it as if it is the whole."), and concludes that the Puritans were not "interested in interacting with contemporary science...Their interests had switched to the narrowly soteriological and ecclesiastical."

To host this article on a site meant to introduce people to the Puritans is bad form. I encourage you to reconsider having at your site.

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------




Oecolampadius said:


> dannyhyde said:
> 
> 
> > Robert Letham's, “‘In the Space of Six Days’: The Days of Creation from Origen to the Westminster Assembly,” _Westminster Theological Journal_ 61 (1999): 149–174, is now available as a .pdf over at the Meet the Puritans blog.
> ...


 
Joel, the better place to read about this is David Hall's chapter in Did God Create in Six Days. (I own Letham's book and "Did God Create...".)


----------



## Oecolampadius (Feb 15, 2011)

sastark said:


> Joel, the better place to read about this is David Hall's chapter in Did God Create in Six Days. (I own Letham's book and "Did God Create...".)



Thanks. I'll definitely include Hall's book in my 'must read' list.


----------



## dannyhyde (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Seth,

First of all, who said our site was merely "meant to introduce people to the Puritans?" Go back and read the original stated purpose.

Second, those involved in the site either have or are working towards their PhD's in seventeenth-century theology. We often cite materials we do not completely agree with. It's called academic freedom to explore ideas and their consequences and to offer up materials for critical evaluation (which obviously you have engaged in).

Third, and to the point, this is an "excellent" article because Letham demonstrates his thesis that there is some diversity on this issue in the history of the church. While we may take issue with some of the particulars of his essay, the overall thesis stands. Was there not diversity of understanding on the length of the days in Christendom?

Fourth, my posting this article is no more a piece of propaganda for the FH than is our having Dr. Rowland Ward as a part of our team. I have no doubt that he would disagree with the view of creation that I hold to, as well as what I understand of Doctor Jones and Doctorandus McGraw.


----------



## sastark (Feb 16, 2011)

dannyhyde said:


> Hi Seth,
> 
> First of all, who said our site was merely "meant to introduce people to the Puritans?" Go back and read the original stated purpose.



I never used the word "merely." Also, from the "About" page at Meet the Puritans:



> The purpose of this website is to promote the seventeenth century English Puritans.



I fail to see how Letham's article "promotes" the Puritans who he accuses of withdrawing from "the intellectual discourse of their day." Can one come away from this article with a greater appreciation of the Puritans? I hardly believe so. It only perpetuates the myth of the pietistic puritan withdrawing from rather than engaging with the world around him.

Also from the About page:



> We hope to hear from you! Please do comment on posts that are interesting to you and if you do have suggestions as to how we can help you “Meet the Puritans” in a more meaningful way, please contact us at the email address on the sidebar on the right column of the home page.



I have let you hear from me. If you prefer that I use the e-mail link on the site, I can copy and paste my thoughts about this article there.



> Second, those involved in the site either have or are working towards their PhD's in seventeenth-century theology. We often cite materials we do not completely agree with. It's called academic freedom to explore ideas and their consequences and to offer up materials for critical evaluation (which obviously you have engaged in).



Citing research and recommending a resource as "excellent" are two different things. I also understand the concept of "academic freedom": you have the freedom to post the article and I have the freedom to state my opinion of the article. You call it "excellent", I call it "propaganda."



> Third, and to the point, this is an "excellent" article because Letham demonstrates his thesis that there is some diversity on this issue in the history of the church. While we may take issue with some of the particulars of his essay, the overall thesis stands. Was there not diversity of understanding on the length of the days in Christendom?



There was "diversity" on nearly every point of doctrine throughout the history of the Church. Does it really take an academic journal article to point out differences in opinion on any given theological point? 



> Fourth, my posting this article is no more a piece of propaganda for the FH than is our having Dr. Rowland Ward as a part of our team. I have no doubt that he would disagree with the view of creation that I hold to, as well as what I understand of Doctor Jones and Doctorandus McGraw.


 
Letham was the one engaging in propaganda with his article. I did not mean to imply you were. I apologize if that was misleading.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is a mp3 lecture by David Hall that while predating Letham's article deals with the subject matter of the Confession and the 6 days question.

SermonAudio.com - The Confession and Creation


----------



## sastark (Feb 16, 2011)

I have posted further thoughts on Letham's article, here: The Ruling Elder: Thoughts on Letham's "In the Space of Six Days"


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks Seth!


----------

